# Shedding and dandruff?



## newdanemama (Jan 17, 2010)

We adopted a beautiful, 3 year old, black Great Dane two weeks ago. I immediately started her on chicken quarters. Just yesterday (the two week mark), I added in some turkey necks to her diet. Over the past week, she has been shedding like crazy! Also, I have noticed a huge increase in dandruff. Any thoughts? Is this all part of the detox phase? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey there! Hope all is well with your new Dane!

Sometimes dogs will blow their coat or shed a lot if there are drastic changes in diet. I guess it can be put under the label of the "detox" phase. Are you noticing bald spots or clumps of hair falling out?

You might want to try giving her a fish oil supplement for skin, we give Bailey 2 gelcaps a day so my guess you would give the same amount.

Sounds like you are right on track with the diet!


----------



## newdanemama (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks Natalie 

No, there are no bald spots or clumps falling out but when I pet her, I get a ton of hair in my hand (she has short hair, so it looks like a hundred long black eyelashes). 

I will try the fish oil supplements. That is a great idea!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I was going to suggest the fish oil too, but someone beat me to it! :biggrin:


I take Fish Oil as well (when I can remember) and I keep it in the freezer to avoid fishy burps. I imagine this would work with the dogs too. Just a little tip.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Danes shed more than most people realize. Get a curry brush, sometimes called a ZOOMGROOM brush. It's good for getting loose hair off your dog. I brush mine every week or so. A lot comes off and always has, even when Abby was eating Kibble. I don't think this has anything to do with diet. It has to do with being a Great Dane. Maybe blacks are worse. I don't know. Both of mine are black.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I can second the truth that Danes shed even more than most people think. Its more of a continuous shed, not like blowing coats with other breeds in conjunction with the season.


----------



## newdanemama (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks guys. I will definitely get one of the ZoomGroom brushes. I can deal with the shedding. Its the white dandruff on her shiny black coat that looks pretty nasty, so hopefully the fish oil capsules will help her skin!
Thanks!


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

my ridgeback went through a couple weeks of shedding and dryness at first too. I had her on fish oil tablets from the begining, I think it just takes the body a couple weeks to transition. Her coat is super shiny and soft now! I think as you add in more meat sources, you get different nutrients (especially omega's with wild game meat) and that helps too!!


----------

